# WELCOME Home Carlee!!!



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Carlee has finally made it home!! 

We are starting to settle in a little now. It was amazing, she immediately took to me wagging her tail and I got kisses too. She follows me everywhere. She ate about an hour after we got home, which is great. I was a little worried that might be a problem after the weekend she has had, poor thing.

Carolina is not real thrilled about this yet. She seems to be a little afraid of her and will run away if Carlee gets to close. Hopefully she'll come around in a couple days. Indy has been wonderful and welcomed Carlee home almost immediately. 



I'll just look from over here.




I'll pose with Carlee


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome home pretty girl! She is stunning Michele! Her personality really shines through the photos and she is quite the poser already! I love the pics of her with Indy. He is gorgeous! Glad to here she isn't having issues eating. Did you give her Stella's right away? The collar is so pretty on her too. How would you describe her coloring? I'd love to see pics of her back to get a view of her markings. Carolina will I earring soon, just take it slow. I'm sure the girls will be beasties I no time!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay !!! i'm so glad she's home. The pictures are all beautiful ! Carlee looks so pretty and fluffy . And , I see she is wearing the SL lavender crystal rocks collar that Debby sent me for Ellie and I sent to you for Carolina and now for Carlee . 

my favorite of these pics is the one with Indy posing with Carlee . awww, its so cute ! and the one with Carolina looking from a distance. she's so adorable


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah yay!! Carlee is home  I'm so happy she had a safe journey and that she's settling in with you and the chis.
Love the photos, Carolina Indy and carlee are all adorable. 
It's so sweet how she follows you everywhere and she really suits her sl collar!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

> I'll pose with Carlee


OH. MY. GOD. This is so adorable! I'm so happy she FINALLY made it home. Looks like she is settling in easily. It's great that Indy has warmed up to her so quickly! I'm sure Carolina will come around shortly too.

There is NOTHING better than a puppy who is happy to see you. We've had Finley for 3 months now, and he STILL gets so super excited to see me every time, even if I've only left the room for five minutes. Puts his ears back and wiggles his little butt and wags his tail like there's no tomorrow. I melt every time lol. He only does it for me - I'm clearly his favourite; loves my hubby but Mommy is #1


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Welcome home pretty girl! She is stunning Michele! Her personality really shines through the photos and she is quite the poser already! I love the pics of her with Indy. He is gorgeous! Glad to here she isn't having issues eating. Did you give her Stella's right away? The collar is so pretty on her too. How would you describe her coloring? I'd love to see pics of her back to get a view of her markings. Carolina will I earring soon, just take it slow. I'm sure the girls will be beasties I no time!


Thanks Meoshia. I'm in love!! She is quite the poser already and knows what sit means. I think the breeder must take a lot of pictures and work with her pups a little. The pictures with Indy are my favorite so far. I was so glad the camera was right next to me so I could quickly take them. I will try to get a back pose in the next day or two. I'd like one to keep to so I can look back on it later and compare her changes.

I know Carolina will warm up to her eventually. She not being mean or aggressive in any way just seems a little fearful. It made me realize how much of a mommas girl Carolina is. Shame on me I guess.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> yay !!! i'm so glad she's home. The pictures are all beautiful ! Carlee looks so pretty and fluffy . And , I see she is wearing the SL lavender crystal rocks collar that Debby sent me for Ellie and I sent to you for Carolina and now for Carlee .
> 
> my favorite of these pics is the one with Indy posing with Carlee . awww, its so cute ! and the one with Carolina looking from a distance. she's so adorable


Thanks Elaina. She is wearing the SL collar from you, it's a perfect fit for now. Carolina said she could only borrow it for now, lol, that it is still her's and will fit her forever unlike Carlee. She'll eventually have to get her own when she's closer to adult size.

My favorite pictures are the one with Indy too. He was so sweet with her right from the start. Carolina will need a little time to get use to Carlee.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah yay!! Carlee is home  I'm so happy she had a safe journey and that she's settling in with you and the chis.
> Love the photos, Carolina Indy and carlee are all adorable.
> It's so sweet how she follows you everywhere and she really suits her sl collar!


Thanks Jessica. Now let the fun begin. It's not all that long ago that Carolina was a puppy, but even still I forgot how tiring it can be in the beginning, lol.

Hope to see some pictures of your crew really soon. They must be growing and changing again.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

SinisterKisses said:


> OH. MY. GOD. This is so adorable! I'm so happy she FINALLY made it home. Looks like she is settling in easily. It's great that Indy has warmed up to her so quickly! I'm sure Carolina will come around shortly too.
> 
> There is NOTHING better than a puppy who is happy to see you. We've had Finley for 3 months now, and he STILL gets so super excited to see me every time, even if I've only left the room for five minutes. Puts his ears back and wiggles his little butt and wags his tail like there's no tomorrow. I melt every time lol. He only does it for me - I'm clearly his favourite; loves my hubby but Mommy is #1


Thanks Alaina. That's my boy, welcomes her right in. I know Carolina will come around, she's just one where it's going take a little time. 

That's too cute with Finley. I think most of the pups are secretly Momma's babies. No offense to the significant others.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yay!! Carlee is home
> ...


They are I think I will do a thread tomorrow with new photos and weights.
Yes it can be tiring, times what your dealing with by 4 haha and you've got my juggling four crazy pups!
It's so much fun, there my babies.
I hope she sleeps well, are you crating her alone?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so cute together. Thanks for sharing the puppy magic.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> They are I think I will do a thread tomorrow with new photos and weights.
> Yes it can be tiring, times what your dealing with by 4 haha and you've got my juggling four crazy pups!
> It's so much fun, there my babies.
> I hope she sleeps well, are you crating her alone?


I look forward to seeing pictures. 

I can only imagine with 5. The hardest part today was that Carlee is not on schedule yet with Indy and Carolina. We will get there though, then it won't be so tiring at all. 

I use the Iris Pen with all her needs in there, so she'll still be able to see everything, but she will be in there alone. Only at night, when I'm at work and when I can't supervise other than that she'll be out and have a bed to go to if she wants down time.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Using the iris pen is a good idea  yeah five is crazy I think it's because they are all so young aswel!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> yay !!! i'm so glad she's home. The pictures are all beautiful ! Carlee looks so pretty and fluffy . And , I see she is wearing the SL lavender crystal rocks collar that Debby sent me for Ellie and I sent to you for Carolina and now for Carlee .
> 
> my favorite of these pics is the one with Indy posing with Carlee . awww, its so cute ! and the one with Carolina looking from a distance. she's so adorable


She is absolutely adorable!!! I love that she is wearing Lily's Susan Lanci collar. Maybe we can keep it going from puppy to puppy. I thought it looked familiar Elaine. How fun.
Make sure you enjoy every second Michele.
xoxoxox from Raisin, Mia & Lily


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on bringing home your new baby. She is just stunning and the photos are beautiful. I'm sure that Carolina will come around slowly. It always takes my guys a few months to really settle with a new puppy. I will really look forward to updates. Have fun with her


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, she is so CUTE! What a beauty. Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is lovely, is she brindle and white?


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats on the beautiful new baby! She is absolutely precious! I love how Indy took to her right away, that's so cute!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Love that she is home with you & she is adorable and such a cutie.


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

Carlee is sooooo pretty. Congratulations on such a beautiful new pup. All your dogs look lovely. I hope they are all getting along well still. Enjoy those puppy snuggles.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Michele she is beautiful!!!! Stunning girly I'm so happy you went with a third, I cannot wait to watch her grow and mature it's very exciting!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

hows things going with the beautiful carlee? is Carolina warming to her yet?


----------

